# New Tandemistas



## Mark Grant (25 Mar 2016)

After thinking about it for a while, today I picked up our first tandem, a Dawes Galaxy Twin.
If weather permits we'll give it a go over the weekend.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Mar 2016)

I was a big fan of Dawes MTB's back in the 90's,really solid and well specced machines.
Their top end MTB's were brilliant and I kick myself for not purchasing one before they kind of fell away.
Not fell away as such,they just started concentrating on the lower end .
But it's nice to see they are still producing good looking solid machines.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2016)

I hope you have as much fun as we're having Mark!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2016)

Have fun and remember whichever direction your relationship is heading you'll get there faster on a tandem


----------

